

My First ROR app: Comments/Suggestions Appreciated - agilo
http://wisbit.akeelali.com/

======
stdcinout
can barely see the text.

~~~
agilo
Thanks for the feedback. I'm assuming you're referring to the book/category
list (which requires a hover to turn blue). I will change that. Thanks again!

